# Question about ebay grow tent and PVC???



## bigjayzizzle (Oct 2, 2008)

I recently decided to purchase a completely new set up. i have done about 5 grows in the past and 2 were successful. i have been using cfl's and cardboard walls with mylar and i never had the Concealed" or hidden grow room design so light leaks Galore. i bought a package deal on ebay, i live in an apt where i have been growing for about a yr and a half. i do not have a lot of room and the little space i do have is housing my old dresser (new veg room) i lined my dresser with mylar and made a door to keep all the light  in. i have one T-8 fixture that holds 2 bulbs (got it from home depot fixture was $22 and light bulbs were $9) i have 4 white widow and 3 unknown strains (part blue mystic).  the system i bought looks great and i dropped $600 for everything so i am hoping it was a good decision on my part so i can finally start growing with real ferts and light. the only concern i am having is that the tent is made with PVC even though the website clearly makes it sound like the system was designed for growing. will it be ok to use still or do i need to try and use a different tent/ grow room? i hope i can use the tent as is because it is already bought and i don't have money to try and buy other components rite now. i am going to buy 2 or 3 more good fans from wal mart or home depot and i think that should be enough ventilation to keep the temps down when used with the 4' 80 cfm extractor fan at the top of the tent. any advise or warnings are appreciated! i cannot post links yet, but the kit is from HTG supply  and here is wut it says about the tent it's self: 






















*A thermal sealed water-proof double floor affixes into the bottom of the grow tent.  The water-proof floor stands about 6" high and attaches to the sides of the tent using prestitched velcro fasteners and allows for placement of the grow tent on any surface without the fear of damage from water overflow.  *​ ​ *Convenient 4" vent ports on the back of the tent can act as cord access holes with light proof velcro covers near the top and bottom of the grow tent.  This allows cords etc. to be ran into the interior of the grow chamber.  Velcro cord straps inside the grow tent near the cord access holes and in the center of the roof are provided to hold cords neatly in place.  *​ *The unit assembles in less than 20 minutes with no tools needed. *​ * This grow tent is superior to other "grow boxes" being sold because: a) More vent ports / access holes than other grow tents b) 4" metal flange is included (not an an additional add-on) c) Hard Sided, Rigid grow cabinets are big, bulky and expensive to ship and transport.  Our folds up easily back into it's box if you ever wish to move it to another location or stored.  d). Value.  Our system is the lowest priced system with the premium features you need to grow the best possible plants.  No complicated or homemade plug-in electric hydro system - just simple, easy-to-use and effective hydroponic growing methods combined with a top-quality lighting system, superior grow tent and an effective cooling/ventilation set-up.*​ ​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a smaller one and it works great imo. You may have to tape up a few vents to prevent light leaks but overall it's a great buy.


----------



## bigjayzizzle (Oct 2, 2008)

ok thanks thats a relief... i didnt read about the pvc issues until after i purchased everything but if it worked for you and had decent results then i am sure mine will be good as well....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

> i didnt read about the pvc issues until after i purchased everything


Mine isn't made of pvc though. The frame is some sort of metal.


----------



## HMAN (Oct 2, 2008)

Got the entire kit and the first grow (except for my stupid mistakes) turned out great..... check the link in my sig for pics. I'm using the 400w kit that came with it and except for some ventilation issues, its been awesome! Looking at another one for mama and her clones. Good luck and good growing!!


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You could have built one for under $200 should work i built my own..


----------



## bigjayzizzle (Oct 3, 2008)

Hman, what was your yeild for your first grow? and what type of nutes did u use?


----------



## HMAN (Oct 3, 2008)

bigjayzizzle said:
			
		

> Hman, what was your yeild for your first grow? and what type of nutes did u use?


Ended up with 3.8 oz dried from jr. The nutes came with the "kit", Advanced Nutrients "Monkey Juice" 'Grow' and 'Bloom'. Got a jr II in the works, and she's looking decent as well.


----------

